# Alternative zu JFrame?



## Wikinator (30. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu JFrame. An JFrame stört mich, das es scheinbar eine Mindestbreite hat.

Eigentlich suche ich auch etwas "leichters", sprich ohne Minimierungs- und Vergrößerungsbutton. Ein leichtes Panel, ein bisschen schwer zu beschreiben. Eine Art Widget wie bei Mac OS X, aber ohne den ganzen Verschnörkelkram. Gibt es so etwas?


----------



## Roar (30. Dez 2005)

JWindow :bahnhof: :?:


----------



## Wikinator (31. Dez 2005)

hm, das ist eigentlich gut, nur brauche ich unbedingt ein Menü (in OS X ist das nicht im Fenster). Außerdem wäre ein Titel nicht schlecht. Gibt es das?


----------



## Roar (31. Dez 2005)

dich hindert niemand ein menü zum window zu adden 
wenn du auch eine titelleiste brauchst nimm doch einen JFrame und sag setResizable(false); dann sind da keine buttons mehr.


----------



## Beni (31. Dez 2005)

Du meinst "setUndecorated( true )" Roar? :wink:

Allenfalls ist hier aber auch ein JDialog gesucht?


----------



## Wikinator (31. Dez 2005)

die Methode "JWindow.setMenu()" gibt es doch nicht?

Mit einem Resizable(false) werden die Buttons in Mac OS X immer noch angezeigt.


----------



## Beni (31. Dez 2005)

```
JWindow window = ...
JMenuBar menu = ...
window.getRootPane().setJMenuBar( menu );
```

Ein "setMenu" gibts auch nicht bei Frames :wink:


----------



## Roar (31. Dez 2005)

@beni: ne, er will ja ne titelleiste, aber ohne die buttons. ob das so geht?


----------



## Beni (31. Dez 2005)

Ah, hab da irgendwie was überlesen... tjo, JDialog hat kein Minimierungsbutton...

Bei Resizable geht es nur darum, ob man das Fenster mit der Maus vergrössern kann.


----------



## Roar (31. Dez 2005)

hmjo, hätt ja sein können dass die buttons dann auch verschwinden )

JDialog wird wohl das sein, was du suchst.


----------



## MPW (31. Dez 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmjo, hätt ja sein können dass die buttons dann auch verschwinden )
> 
> JDialog wird wohl das sein, was du suchst.



Mann kann die Buttons aber auch bei JFrames verschwinden lassen, zumindest bei inneren, weiß nicht ob das auch bei äußeren geht, hab' das mal in einem Demoapplet gesehen.


----------



## Wikinator (31. Dez 2005)

gut, das mit dem Menü ist wichtig, danke.

Ein Titel ist nicht unbedingt nötig, passt eigentlich auch nicht direkt ins Design des Fensters, oder?


----------



## MPW (31. Dez 2005)

Also ich werd' da jetzt nicht so ganz schlau draus wie der Kommentar zu dem Menü gemeint ist, dir ist aber im Prinzip schon klar, wie das gemacht wird? Oder sollen wir dir mit dem Menü noch helfen?


----------



## Roar (31. Dez 2005)

Wikinator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gut, das mit dem Menü ist wichtig, danke.
> 
> Ein Titel ist nicht unbedingt nötig, passt eigentlich auch nicht direkt ins Design des Fensters, oder?


wie solln wir das denn beurteilen, wir wissen doch nicht wie das design des fensters ausseith :roll:


----------



## Wikinator (31. Dez 2005)

mit dem Menü ist alles klar, vorher hatte ich die Funktion JFrame.setMenu(meinMenü) aufgerufen, wenn das mit JWindow.getRootPane().setJMenuBar(menuMenü) geht, ok.

Ich meine, in das rohe Fenster ohne alles passt ein Titel wortwörtlich nicht gut in die kleine Zeile oben, oder?


----------

